# Anyone here work in the real estate industry or related industries?



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm currently a realtor in Florida (ENFP 3w4 sx/so). Is there any perscafe members that work in the industry or in any related industries (property management, lending, titling, surveying, inspecting, real estate law, etc)? Post below.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

My mother does real estate appraisal in Poland, I often do building/flat/basement sketches.
Used to be good business in 90s, then they trained, like over 9000 of real estate appraisers and everything turned into shit in early 2000s and we're just waiting for death since then.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> My mother does real estate appraisal in Poland, I often do building/flat/basement sketches.
> Used to be good business in 90s, then they trained, like over 9000 of real estate appraisers and everything turned into shit in early 2000s and we're just waiting for death since then.


Interesting! I feel like in general many people are getting into the industry. Do you want to do anything with your sketches or go any further with it? I imagine getting the licenses/education has got be quite different than the U.S.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

thealchemist said:


> Interesting! I feel like in general many people are getting into the industry.


Many people?



thealchemist said:


> Do you want to do anything with your sketches or go any further with it? I imagine getting the licenses/education has got be quite different than the U.S.


Wait. I wrote it wrong. I meant CAD drawings.

Like this:








My mother gives me sketches and I do the CAD drawings.

Well, the problem is that the field here is dying, so I don't have an reason to get there. Architecture is also in very bad shape here with many people losing jobs as it's extremely vulnerable to economic trouble.
Also, I couldn't get into college because I had pretty bad high school grades.

I'm trying to become a game developer now.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

thealchemist said:


> Hey guys! I'm currently a realtor in Florida (ENFP 3w4 sx/so). Is there any perscafe members that work in the industry or in any related industries (property management, lending, titling, surveying, inspecting, real estate law, etc)? Post below.


That's funny. I think my aunt is an ENFP 3w4 sx/so and she's a realtor in NY. I'm sorry I can't say I really know much about it. She's an incredibly dynamic and very, very busy person, and we live many hours away... when I see her it's quite sporadic and never for long. All I know is she usually sells the million/multi-million flats in the city. My understanding is that business isn't very consistent but when she does close on a property she makes a ton of money.


----------



## AngelWithAShotgun (Feb 16, 2017)

A little bit. I'm not a realtor though; more of an evaluator and analyst. Haven't had much time to get into it since I went back to school, but I'd like to get back into real estate again.


----------



## WayneCavan (10 mo ago)

Hi, you have chosen the right forum! I have been working in this field for many years, and I am also looking for someone who would understand my ideas, with whom I could share cases from practice, who could help me with advice, and vice versa. I started my job in a small, regional company unknown to anyone. Gradually, I came to work for one of the most well-known companies:https://www.sjonessurveying.co.uk/. Working in this company taught me many new things that I did not know. First of all, I developed my analytical spirit. I learned to pay attention to insignificant details which are decisive.


----------



## ScarTissue (6 mo ago)

In general, I have been working as a realtor for a long time, and I have a lot of contacts that I can share with you. Although I have been working only for myself for a long time, I use all the accumulated knowledge and work experience when selling houses or apartments. And what I noticed myself is that all buyers love not only a beautiful renovation in the house but also beautiful landscaping that can be seen. And so, as soon as I purchase a house, I make custom landscaping that everyone will like. Here, I have shared my little secret of a quick and expensive sale of houses.


----------



## trishachif (11 mo ago)

Never work in real estate industry...


----------



## Marybrown (10 mo ago)

Hi, I've also worked as a realtor and managed to make some good money. Still, then gaining experience and knowledge in selling real estate, I realized that it was time for me to develop and get higher in status. While I worked as a realtor for several years, I also actively developed my social media account. By the end of 2021, I had about 10 thousand followers on Instagram, which allowed me to get into affiliate marketing. Then I started working with lumina affiliate influencers who helped me to earn money on real estate and without putting a lot of time and effort into it.


----------



## mytom2 (7 mo ago)

wordle game is a sport that seems quite a bit on web sites and social networks as we speak. It is a easy sport with traces of phrases like phrase video games. You'll have 6 traces of phrases to guess the proper phrase of that day, in case you enter a phrase and see a phrase flip inexperienced, it's the right phrase. If there's a phrase that turns yellow, it's also a phrase within the phrase to be guessed however within the fallacious place. After every guess, the colour of the crosswords will regularly change to let you know the way shut you might be to the phrase. This sport is much like the sport of eliminating the numbers within the obtainable numbers to seek out the ultimate reply. The one distinction is that you must take away the letters within the constraint of five-letter phrases.

You should also love numberle one of the hottest games today.


----------

